# Riding an OTTB Western?



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

There is no reason you/the horse couldn't do that. The only possible hiccup would be the barrel racing - the general build of a TB isn't exactly one that has the low center of gravity and tight turning radius of competitive barrel horses, but if you are just wanting to knock around with it there'd not be such an issue


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Personally I think it would take a lot of retraining, especially to the feel and weight of a western saddle, the noise, and (I'm guessing) neck reining and possibly a different bit. Though I'm sure it isn't too difficult  I would just make sure you had extra help with training and have another experienced hand there to help.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Skyesternalangel- I actually don't neck rein much myself so she wouldn't necessarily be neck-reined.
Themacpack- I do want to be a bit competitive (you know, actually having a _chance_ of winning/placing) but it's just little stuff so I'm nnot super worried about it. Being an OTTB she should be pretty fast which is good for a barrel horse.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Speed alone, though, is not what it takes for barrel racing - certain things inherent to the way specific breeds are built lend themselves better to specific activities. There is a reason that TBs are used for track racing and other breeds are predominant in sporting events such as barrels - that is not to say that one can't do the other, just that there are going to be challenges and that, in general, they are not going to be as competitive as those in the better suited breeds for the particular event. It would be like taking a good, barrel horse and putting them in the Kentucky Derby - sure, they can run around the track, but they are not going to be competitive in the actual race against the horses in the rest of the field. Casual riding in the pasture and trail riding under a western saddle are completely different than being competitive in barrels.


----------



## CVHorseLover (Jan 16, 2012)

*OTTBs in general*

I have a 15-year-old OTTB and I would say the biggest challenge is their temperament. I've been riding him for 7 years and he was really hot when I first started riding him. At that time we were doing hunter/jumper.

For the past 5 years we've been doing dressage. Over the past few years he has calmed a lot so I can now finally do some trail riding with him. 

I have been riding him dressage with a western saddle, so the tack really isn't the important part -- it's the training. 

I think an OTTB can be trained to do anything if you train them properly. I know someone though that has a 26-year-old TB mare and she's as hot as ever. That's what I would be most concerned with. A hot horse does not make a good trail horse.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

We have an OTTB mare at our barn, that's all western gaming. She's pretty fast, and at 16.2-16.3hh, she can still get down around the barrels. The only reason she isn't in the money is because she cuts her barrels too close because of a training.."hiccup" that happened along the way. Which, is exactly what you get when you use a girl who has never actually ran a horse in her life basically train the horse on barrels..but, that's not my place to comment.
She apparently won quite a bit in her racing days..believe she won her maiden race if I was told/remember correctly. She's a pain though, I don't think I'd ever volunteer to ride her again >.> Though I will commend her on her temperament at shows. Though if in certain bits (what I was put in without notice when I ran her -.- ), she does need a firm handler, because she'll grab the bit and run if you're doing anything but barrels and keyhole (in which she slides to a stop -before- you're in the box/past the cones. ;; and when you're like me, who almost flies head first into the cone but somehow stays on with no stirrups, reins, or horn.).
But, never hot at all except for hills out on the trail. She'll walk into the ring calmly on a loose rein, do her circle and then take off, leaving the arena on a loose rein again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, this girl is supposed to be fairly calm. She is described as being sometimes nervous but does not rear/buck/kick/bite. She was born in 1999 so she does have some age on her that should also help on her temperment. I'm not going to be doing Western Pleasure or anything that would require her learning a lot of different things. Basically I ride Western but with an English way about it (like I post sometimes and use two hands on the reins instead of neck reining) so I think she'd be fine. I'm going to call her owner today and ask what they think as her owner. I'll let you guys know!


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh, and she's 16 hh.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I can see height causing a problem, and I'd seriously consider that if you intend to do anything competitive.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

The average Quarter Hose (which is probably the most popular barrel racing breed) is 15.3 hh. Is 1 inch (I stated that this horse was 16hh) going to make that big of a difference?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

All I can add is good advice from there people 
and good luck


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

poundinghooves said:


> The average Quarter Hose (which is probably the most popular barrel racing breed) is 15.3 hh. Is 1 inch (I stated that this horse was 16hh) going to make that big of a difference?


No.

Thoroughbreds are tremendous athletes.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't see a problem with it one of my very good friends is retraining a 6 yo OTTB western and she hasn't had any problems with him thus far.


----------

